

Jobs quote of "A 3G iPhone later next year" should kill demand for iPhone 1.0 - darius
http://blogs.zdnet.com/Berlind/?p=782

======
Neoryder
I don't understand this. But I can't say I am surprised. 3G is a must in
European and Asian countries if apple would like to compete with Nokia.

Apple always had a penchant for trying harder after victories, I believe this
is another case of lets tear apart the market before somebody else plays catch
up. I think they did something similar with the Ipods.

~~~
jsjenkins168
O2 is having to dig up and reactivate old 2G broadcast hardware in the UK JUST
for the iPhone. Yes, a 2G phone is definitely a step back for most European
and Asian mobile phone users.

But they do have a cool solution using the Cloud WiFi service. O2 iPhones
automatically hop between WiFi routers on the Cloud network as you move
between nodes (seamless to the user).

